# Hello!



## DawgFan79 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey there, I'm glad to be a part of this community. I'm a 40 yr old dad with some marital issues I hope to discuss in this forum. Nice to get to interact with everyone!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy .......around the forty mark seems to be a common “problem bracket”


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Please post your story when you feel able.


----------

